# Tire is low, how to remove, old snowblower.



## fredlwal (Dec 15, 2016)

​
Ok, i'm a rookie here, so I just bought an Ariens 932027 96 a few months ago and my tires are low, I would like to know how to remove the tire so that I can take it over to a gas station to put some air into the tire, how do I go about removing this tire?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think that model has a bolt with nut going through axle on the inboard side of the hub. Hopefully not too rusted:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

I would invest in a small air compressor. Every year when you first pull the machine out you are going to notice a fluctuation in air pressure and to have to pull off one or both wheels every time just to add air is a big hassle. The little air compressors are probably about 15-20 bucks. Now if you need to pull the wheel off to perform a repair or maintenance that is a different story. You can go to any number of part websites such as partstree OEM Replacement Parts for Mowers, Trimmers, Blowers, Chainsaws, Snow Throwers and much more | PartsTree.com and enter your machines model and it will pull up a parts diagram showing exactly where everything is and it will be numbered and listed off to the side on a chart. I would also check the Ariens info site which was made by a member of this forum and see if he has your manual listed on his page. If not I beleive you can go to ariens.com for your manauls or check the internet and download it off of their. I purchased paper copies of my manuals off ebay for around 6 bucks, can't go wrong they're, just search on ebay, more than likely your manual is their, their are a ton of manuals for ariens sno-thro's on their.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You can even use a bike tire pump. I agree with Fearless as it is worth the investment in a small compressor. There are many types on the market. Some will run off of a rechargeable battery, some on house current and others 12volts dc which you can plug into your car power adapter.

Even jump boxes come with built in air compressors. 

With gas stations now charging a dollar every time you need air it becomes more practical to have your own.

Also, if you do remove the wheel from the machine put a little bit of anti seize on the shaft when you reinstall it. this will keep it from rusting together and making it very difficult to remove in the future.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I use a foot pump, same pump I use for my bicycles, I paid $12 for it earlier this year


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

:smiley-signs009:


detdrbuzzard said:


> I use a foot pump, same pump I use for my bicycles, I paid $12 for it earlier this year


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've used this with Good Results, and No Need to Remove Wheel. </title> <meta name="description" content="" data-rf-meta-description-tag="product-details-thru-core"> <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1, user-scalable=no"> <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/favicon.ico" type="image/x-


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yep..I agree, don't remove the wheel.
you might need to add air once a year or so.
get a bike pump, or a compressor..that's the best solution.

and Fred, I edited your subject line! 
it was:

tire is low how to remove old snowblower

which I kept reading as:

tire is low, how to remove old snowblower.

and I was thinking "remove the snowblower? that doesn't make sense"..)
Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i personally wouldnt add slime to my tires unless they have tubes. slimes causes severe rim damage and makes them rust badly, you wouldnt believe the damage i have seen, if you want proof google slime rim damage. i have a little ryobi 18v air compressor i bring with me when i buy stuff on craigslist, i checked and there like 25 bucks new on ebay i think i paid 30 for mine on black friday last year


----------

